# New Member



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi and welcome to GRF! I'm sorry for your loss, Daisy was beautiful! Looks like she loved to dress up and I love that she had a treat spot on her tongue.
I'm glad you're going to open your heart to another Golden, I'm looking forward to pics ♥


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

That was so sweet, thanks for sharing and welcome to the forum! Loved the pic with the funny glasses! Lol she reminded me of my first golden Julie. Look forward to hearing and seeing pics of your new pup!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Carl,

What an awesome tribute to Daisy...Thank you so much for sharing her with us, and Congratulations on your new puppy. May you have just as many if not more years with your new girl and may the new memories you make be just as special if not more so...


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Carl

Welcome. Your pictures of Daisy are precious . May you have many happy memories
with your new golden pup. Look forward to your pictures.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

I loved your slide show, could tell just by the photos how loved daisy was and still is. Best of luck with your new pup. She soon will know how lucky she is to have someone like you to raise her.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! I can't wait to meet your new puppy!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! We are so glad to have you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carl*

Carl

Loved your Slideshow of Daisy. What a beautiful girl!
If you give me the date that Daisy went to the Rainbow Bridge, I will add her to our Rainbow Bridge List.

What is the name for the new puppy!?


----------

